# rtorrent webui error message



## wonslung (Jul 27, 2009)

I have found an amazing webui for rtorrent that is like rtgui only looks exactly like utorrent's webui.  It's written by a russian and most of the documentation is in russian.  I've managed to get most of it to work but there is an rss addon that gives me this error message
	
	



```
rTorrent's user can't access curl program. You will not be able to work with https feeds.
```
and
	
	



```
Web server user can't access curl program. You will not be able to work with https feeds.
```

i translated the docs using google translater but it didn't explain what the prereq's are
i have curl installed and php5-curl so i'm really unsure what might be causing this but if anyone who knows code could download it and take a look maybe they could help me figure it out.



http://rutorrent.googlecode.com/files/rss-1.1.tar.gz

edit:

I'm not sure about the code....but when i linked /usr/local/bin/curl to /usr/bin it worked.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

Is /usr/local/bin in the rtorrent user's $PATH? Or is the path to curl hardcoded to /usr/bin (a.k.a. the Linux Blinder)?


----------



## wonslung (Jul 27, 2009)

yes, it was in rtorrents path, later though i found that the gui has it's own setting for this and it defaults to /usr/bin because it's written for linux originally....but if anyone has used rtgui they should really check this one out...it's amazing if you get all the addons.

It adds Full RSS features to rtorrent exactly in the same manner of utorrent with a filter module and everything, it has the ability to make several different "classes" of download each with a label that you can select, it can create torrents, it can even schedule speed/seed only by thre day/hour with a really easy to use gui...

The entire gui is designed to look and feel almost exactly like utorrent and the best part is it even has an addon that will do the rpc stuff so you don't have to set it in apache.  This is VERY useful for setting up multiple users.  I just set a crontab for each user using @reboot and screen and set a simple alias in apache for each gui...this really is great!


----------

